# Rash on mouth and chin - 19 weeks



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello

I have delevloped at rash round my mouth and chin since about week 6 of pregnancy along with nightmare sickness which is still ongoing.  The rash seems to flare up worse when I've been sick any remedies for my rash.  Tried everything for the sickness to no avil

Thanks

YodaXX


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

If you havent already been to the GP to find out what rash is then it would be worthwhile. It may be hormonal or a form of excema which can worsen in pregnancy your Gp will be able to advise.  Try not to use perfumed products and keep to simple stuff to moisturise like E45.

Hope it gets better soon

Jan


----------

